# Feet Concerns



## Noxiousted (Aug 4, 2018)

Trickee is fine on his feet and can run faster than me. However I noticed a bit of flaky dry stuff appearing on his feet. It is like a dry skin sort of thing that looks like it is coming from his feet. I've kinda associated it with molting but I haven't found anything that says it would be in the molting process. He also has stopped molting anyways and has no pin feathers or anything. It's too small to see on camera. It doesn't look at all severe like he is in any pain. It just looks like normal flaky dry skin. I was also wondering if there is any type of lotion or something to make it less dry. I take him baths every week to make sure he gets some water. I was thinking about getting a humidifier since the air in my room is dry.


----------



## SkyKiwi (Apr 1, 2018)

I spray them with a bottle, try seeing if that works. It worked for me!


----------



## Noxiousted (Aug 4, 2018)

I do that a lot and it seems to dry and become flaky again. He chews on his feet a lot when he preens and I wonder if he is making the dry skin come off.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Getting a warm mist humidifier for your room would be a good idea for both you and Trickee.

You can use a bit of olive oil or coconut oil on his feet to moisturize them.

Don't force him to bathe nor spray water directly on him. If he likes being misted, be sure you aim the water mist up in the air and let it settle gently down onto him.*


----------

